# Adding fruit with pee



## angus3334 (Jul 14, 2011)

Has anybody tried adding a few lbs of fruit in a filter bag in with the pee? I've been making my pee with out slurry starter so I thought I'd put in some flavoring that way. Just starting a batch with about 5lbs of sour cherries.


----------



## robie (Jul 14, 2011)

I am not a S.P. maker myself, but about a month ago I saw a post where a guy made several different flavored pees. I think lemon lime, lemon cherry, and several others. I don't know if he added flavors as an F pack or if he fermented in the flavors. It surely did sound good with all those flavors added to the lemon pee; looked good, too. Maybe he will comment, if he sees this thread.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 14, 2011)

I've done rhubarb and gooseberry that way. Turned out very good. Still a lemon refresher, but with a few more complex elements added in.


----------

